# Speedport W721V - PCs entfernen



## ForgottenRealm (23. Mai 2009)

Hi 


Ich hab seit einiger Zeit den o.g. Router der Telekomik und nach und nach hat sich die Liste, der angemeldeten PCs mit MAC und IP immer mehr verlängert.

Nun möchte ich nicht mehr vorhandene und ungenutzte PCs aus der Liste entfernen, da stellt sich jetzt allerdings die Frage; wie ?!

Es gibt, soweit ich das überblicke, nirgendwo eine Funktion um diese Liste zu leeren und auch ein längerer "aus-Zustand" hat diese nicht geleert.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2009)

redest du von dem protokoll? das is ja keine liste, die den zugang gestattet oder einschränkt.

zur not: werkzustand laden und zugangsdaten neu eingaben, WLAn neu konfigurieren.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Mai 2009)

Hi 

Ich meine diese Liste.

Neueinrichtung ist eher nicht gewünscht, da ständig neue PCs angeschlossen werden ...


----------



## Overlocked (23. Mai 2009)

Besser lassen... Aber ansonsten löschen...

edit: Was für eine Firmware hast du? Diese Option habe ich gar nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2009)

wie is der router denn eingestellt? wenn du de als DHCP-server einstellst, also dass er die IPs selber verteilt, dann müßte es eine solche Listean sich gar nicht geben, da die IPs dann einfach "zufällig" verteilt werden müßten bzw. wenn ein PC dazukomm, bekommt der halt die nächste freie IP.

vlt. geht es ja bei "hilfsmittel" oder "laden&sichern"


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Mai 2009)

@Overlocked: Firmware ist die 64.04.60 drauf, wobei der Speedport so eingestellt ist, dass er sich selber aktualisiert (vorrausgesetzt das funktioniert ^^)

@Herbboy: DHCP ist aktiviert und so sollte es auch bleiben, da mir sonst mein Media Receiver probleme macht. Laden und Sichern hab ich auch schon probiert, da werden alle PCs in der Liste wieder übernommen ...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2009)

hmm, also an sich müßte das ganze dann IMHO einfach nur ne art liste sein, die aber sonst keine bedeutung hat. wie is das denn: wenn du den router und alle PCs mal abstellst und dann den router wieder und nen PC, der in der liste als IP zB ne 6 am ende hatte, einschaltest: hat der dann wieder die 6?


----------



## Overlocked (23. Mai 2009)

Versuche mal einen Reboot.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Mai 2009)

@Herbboy: Es scheint, als ob der Router auch nach dem ausschalten und wieder einschalten, die Vergabereihenfolge der IPs nicht "vergisst".

@Overlocked: Reboot des Routers hab ich schon öfters versucht, bis zu 6 Stunden ohne Strom - ohne das die Liste geleert wurde ...


----------



## snowracer (1. Juli 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Ich hab seit einiger Zeit den o.g. Router der Telekomik und nach und nach hat sich die Liste, der angemeldeten PCs mit MAC und IP immer mehr verlängert.
> ...



Hallo ForgottenRealm!

PC Liste ändern:
Einstellungen Sichern und Datei bearbeiten
z.B: mit Notapad++ -> .:: NOTEPAD++ ::.

Einfach nach: mac_accesslist oder landevices suchen
und Einträge löschen / hinzufügen

Dann die Datei wieder laden 

LG
snowracer


----------



## midnight (1. Juli 2009)

Zur Information:
Die Dinger von der Telekom (und die "original" von AVM) machen eine Mixtus aus static und dynamic DHCP.

Jeder PC bekommt eine "feste" IP (static). Nur kann der User daran hinterher nichts mehr ändern 

so far


----------

